# roof over deck



## tejunkert (Apr 13, 2008)

I have a 14 X 14 deck that I would like to enclose with a roof over head.  I need some advice on how to tie in the roof line with the existing roof.  The deck sits in the 'hallow' of an 'L" shaped house, with house walls on two sides
and open on the other sides.  The deck has footings like that of the house.  The house itself sits on a 4' wood foundation with appropriate footings for the Minnesota winters.  At the present time I have on the deck 3/4" treated plywood on the rafters, covered by a heavy duty rubber membrane, covered by 6" decking.  Eventually, I would like to enclose this to an all seasons area.  If you could give me some ideas on the roof line, I would appreciate it.
Thanks  Tom J.


----------



## Square Eye (Apr 13, 2008)

So, you're tying the roof into an existing valley? 
If so, you're in for some fun 
The first thing to determine is which side of the deck you want the roof to drain into the gutter. Then you can start to determine how you want the roof to tie in with the existing. It may be helpful to tack a long board on the corner post and use a string from the roof to determine how high up on the roof you want to go with the addition. That is, I am assuming you will tie onto the roof. Most modern houses  are too short to tie in under the overhang or from the end of the rafters.
If You do have high walls though, You may be able to remove enough of the roof to actually set the new rafters right on the top plate of the wall framing.
Many options to consider here, A  basic idea of what you want it to look like would be helpful.


----------



## guyod (Apr 15, 2008)

If i am picturing it right the easiest and best looking thing would be to add a flat roof. doing anything else would be a major project. 

a picture would help alot.


----------



## Big Al (Apr 17, 2008)

It's important to visualize how you want the finished product to look. Stand in the yard and try to see the end product. Draw a picture. Make a plan. I live in Buffalo and if you get snow, please don't use a flat roof as they don't belong in that climate. At least that's my opinion. Running into the existing valley is a challenge but definately do-able. Figure out where the new rafters are going to lay and tear off the existing roofing right down to the decking. You can lay the new rafters on the plywood but make sure you line them up with the existing rafters and brace off the inside as needed. When you roof use plenty of ice shield and ventilation. Sounds like you get plenty of snow. Heat loss and ice dams just aren't fun. Fun project. Gives you lots of joy done properly.


----------



## myrio (Apr 20, 2008)

Has anyone ever roofed into a valley with success?


----------



## inspectorD (Apr 20, 2008)

The answer is NO. Valleys cannot be roofed...it ruins the landscape. Just havin some fun.
What do you mean by the question? There are millions of successful roof jobs with valleys. The materials used are subject to different answers. Metal, tile, clay, composite,asphalt, fiberglass, plastic and thatch(hay)roofs are all different. I'm sure I left some out...but regular asphalt/fiberglass shingles are best done in a weaved valley, with a membrane underneath.

I hope this helps you to explain more about your question. We are here to help.


----------

